# Suche neues Aufgabengebiet, Raum München (Angestellter/Freiberuflicher Meister)



## JOBBY (18 Juni 2008)

(Bitte keine Personalüberlassungen!)

Guten Tag,

Ich bin 33, Meister der Elektrotechnik und Fachtechniker für Simatic S7 Programmierung. Besitze nahezu 20 Jahre Berufserfahrung.

Ausser der Elektrotechnik, besonders VDE, Schlatschrankbau, Fehlersuche und Projektierung besitze ich auch über beste Kentnisse in der Simatic S7 Familie (Keine bei S7-200) und der Mess- und Regeltechnik.
Auch eine mechanische Ausbildung habe ich hinter mir.

Da ich mich beruflich verändern möchte und nicht nur Bewerbungen schreiben, möchte ich mich Ihnen auch hier vorstellen.

Ich suche eine Stelle als Technischer Leiter, Projektleiter, SPS-Programmierer oder Prozesstechniker.
In diesen Bereichen habe ich sher gute Erfahrungen udn Qualifikationen, sowie einige Projekte in der Automotive, Aero- und Nahrungsmittelproduktion erfolgreich abgeschlossen.

Mein frühester Eintritstermin währe der 1. September (Eventuell auch kurzfristig möglich)

Über Arbeitsgerätschaften (Programmiergerät für "S7 /Winn /flexible, PDM, SCL, Graph, Drive ES, Starter usw."  , Software und Adapter für gängige Frequenzumrichter und Servoantriebe , Maschinen wie Hiltis und Feste Metall Säge, sowie Messgeräte verfüge ich.

Über Ihr Interesse oder Fragen würde ich mich freuen und Sie bitten hier mit mir in Kontakt zu treten.  

Mit freundlichen Grüssen,


PS: Falls für Sie Interesse besteht, ein guter Machaniker Kollege (Facharbeiter) möchte sich auch beruflich verändern.


----------



## PeterEF (18 Juni 2008)

Hallo Maxi,



JOBBY schrieb:


> (Bitte keine Personalüberlassungen!)
> 
> Guten Tag,
> 
> Ich bin 33, Meister der Elektrotechnik und Fachtechniker für Simatic S7 Programmierung. Besitze nahezu 20 Jahre Berufserfahrung.


 
*ROFL*

Würdest Du für die berufliche Zukunft auch einen Umzug nach Thüringen auf Dich nehmen?


----------



## JOBBY (19 Juni 2008)

Hallo PeterEF,

danke für dein Angebot. 
Leider kann ich durch das Studium meiner besseren Hälfte und Erwerb eines Grundstückes, bis zu ihren Magister keine, für immer, Aufenthalte in weiter Ferne oder Ausland zusagen.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen,


----------



## Ralle (19 Juni 2008)

Hier steht nun nichts mehr. :icon_cry:


----------



## Andreas B. (19 Juni 2008)

Guck mal bei www.SMS-DEMAG.de. 

Wir suchen leute ohne Ende.

Gruß Andreas


----------

